# BC verses SK



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

Can anyone comment on price of truck plates and insurance in BC .I have a Dodge ram 1500 year 2004 here in Saskatchewan and with 10%discount it costs 1000 a year to insure all with licence to drive.Also here the health card entitles us all to free hospital and doctor visits and insurance through work covers medications and 100% dental.We are dreaming of moving to north BC but anyone we talk to say its way too expensive to live.I have seen small homes for sale at 250,000 and everyone says I must be seeing things.


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

dealdish said:


> Can anyone comment on price of truck plates and insurance in BC .I have a Dodge ram 1500 year 2004 here in Saskatchewan and with 10%discount it costs 1000 a year to insure all with licence to drive.Also here the health card entitles us all to free hospital and doctor visits and insurance through work covers medications and 100% dental.We are dreaming of moving to north BC but anyone we talk to say its way too expensive to live.I have seen small homes for sale at 250,000 and everyone says I must be seeing things.


Best to contact ICBC (Insurance Corporation of British Columbia) directly. Auto insurance is government owned/sponsered. See these couple of links:

ICBC | Contact us

ICBC | Moving to B.C.


----------



## Camerish (May 24, 2012)

Where exactly do you intend to move to in northern BC? My parents live in Prince George, the 'capital' of northern BC, which is 80 thousand people. I believe $250k will get you a decent home there - the people telling you $250k is too little are probably using Metro Vancouver or other southern BC town prices.

Prince George is a nice area - the city is not ideal, but the surrounding area is nice and it has a semblance of culture with the a university, playhouse, orchestra, etc. The city itself has paper mills, an oil refinery, etc. and the city is in a 'bowl' which causes a lot of pollution and sulfur smell in the air. Your best bet is to live west of town to avoid this.

Insurance should be comparable to SK at $1k per year, if your record is clean.

My parents moved from the Toronto area and are happy that car insurance, home insurance, property taxes, and electricity are MUCH cheaper.


----------



## martino61 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Clean record*



Camerish said:


> "Insurance should be comparable to SK at $1k per year, if your record is clean."


What was the process that you were able to prove your record was clean coming up from US? 
Was a copy of your insurance sufficient or did you have to jump through hoops?

Thanks


----------



## Wexford_Ireland (Mar 6, 2012)

Is it Estevan or SK in general thats not doing it for you? Anything to be aware of?


----------



## Camerish (May 24, 2012)

martino61 said:


> What was the process that you were able to prove your record was clean coming up from US?
> Was a copy of your insurance sufficient or did you have to jump through hoops?
> 
> Thanks


Had to provide a copy of driving record from Secretary of State and insurance history - this was for Ontario. BC/SK could be different, though I doubt it.


----------



## martino61 (Mar 29, 2011)

Perfect. Thanks very much! 

I'll get crackin'


----------

